# Top 10 reasons to miss work to go fishing.



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Any help here guys?

I never made it out to the water this week end. Im thinking about calling in sick?



Whats your best line?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

C'mon guys I need some input! LOL


----------



## fishinmama (Oct 14, 2006)

1. i'm having problems focusing -- so you need to see an optometrist & once they put those drops in your eyes, you're no good for the rest of the day

you are obviously having problems focusing or you would have put this in the open forum or lounge instead of the kayak forum


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

grandama died again?


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

gotta take the dog to the vet?

better yet theres a emergency that came up in the family . when ya going?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

Thinking about 4-5 am at lesner. Get out on the water and then call in


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

Bad Oyster:


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

All Time Favorite:

I'm out of sick days, so I'm calling in DEAD!!!!


----------



## hamlet (Sep 4, 2007)

cuz when you die, you will NOT put this on your headstone:

I sure wish I had spent more time at the office.


----------



## outfishin28 (Jul 15, 2005)

wife passed out on the beach from heat exhaustion, need to see if she is faking it or not, so you will have to sit all day in the sun to see if it is hot enough, beer and a fishing rod will aide in the heat intake, therefore are necessary for the now "scientific" experiment.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

gastro-intestinal distress... always worked for me...


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

I can't come in I have the runs so bad I have to stay close to the bathroom.


----------



## scavengerj (Sep 10, 2007)

The fish are running, they just stocked the lake, the ice is thick enough now, the weather is supposed to be nice, I just bought all this bait...I'm gone fishin'


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

Rockfish1 said:


> gastro-intestinal distress... always worked for me...


Yep, thats what I do. Only make it more dramatic and say its comming outa both ends and that you dont wanna pass it on.
Only use excuses like this on heavy bite days cause if it gets overused it wont work.


----------



## shark21 (Aug 21, 2007)

*Boss Presepective*

As the boss, the simpler the call the more beliveable. Even though I know where my folks really are!


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

mugged by PETA


----------



## ibboone (Nov 12, 2006)

*best excuse yet*

My feel bad is hurting!!! 

Dan


----------



## Woodchuck (Jan 5, 2005)

I don’t have any issue with telling my boss that I’m going fishing. I try to let him know a day or week in advance that whatever is running or the weather looks great for a day or long weekend at the beach. Helps that he is my fishing buddy and is usually pissed that he can’t get away with me! He’s a family man and has to plan trips a month in advance.

Even before my current manager (last one was a not so happy woman), I had no issues with telling her I’m taking a day off to go fishing. Yeah, she was never happy with it but I told her it was important to my mental health. Then I mention that in my last position, at the post office, they always let us take time off to go fishing or attend gun shows.


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Woodchuck said:


> Then I mention that in my last position, at the post office, they always let us take time off to go fishing or attend gun shows.


now that's funny, scary, but still funny...


----------



## Capt.Skid (Mar 12, 2006)

*Tell The Boss !!!!!*

I`m having a mental meltdown!!! Too much stress been on me lately, I feel like I`m about to go postal, I`m taking 1 or 2 mental health days.

Worked for me about 3x a year. Now retired from
DuPont, no stress at all! Just keep my checks coming !!!!

Capt.Skid :fishing::beer:opcorn:


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Anal glaucoma. I can't see my ass coming in to work today! :beer::fishing:


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I just need one reason and that is to fish


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

i would say that you found out youre pregnant


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Boss, I'm in jail and won't make it today.

Boss, I got out of bed this AM and stepped on a baseball and rolled my ankle. 

Two days later show up with one of those casts you can blow up w/a straw...most jocks have used these and should save them for this very purpose.


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

whichever you choose,make sure to wear sunscreen..nothing busts you quicker than a fresh sunburn!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

tom_s said:


> whichever you choose,make sure to wear sunscreen..nothing busts you quicker than a fresh sunburn!!


I made that mistake, once.


----------



## tom_s (Oct 20, 2006)

so did I...called in sick,Croatan was going off(this was wayyyy back in the day )..surfed all day,didnt even think about it.Went to work the next day and the boss asks "how was the surf yesterday"..and I was like "man it was aweso....." busted


----------



## beachman (Apr 27, 2007)

My wife told me she is taking the day off tommorow and if I really loved her like I say I do I will take her fishing !!! 
Gee boss what should I do ?


----------



## lipyanker (May 31, 2006)

Darn, sir i really wanted to come in today, but my wife is making me stay home, you see she is ovulating her bodytemp is 98 degrees and I have to---( at this point he'll probably say TMI and give you the day off):redface:


----------



## root23185 (Apr 23, 2007)

I have Speckled (Striped, Red, Blue, Whatever's biting) Fever and I have to go see Dr. Waters for a treatment. It may require more than 1 treatment depending on how hot the bite is.... I mean how high my fever is.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Al Kai said:


> Yep, thats what I do. Only make it more dramatic and say its comming outa both ends and that you dont wanna pass it on.
> Only use excuses like this on heavy bite days cause if it gets overused it wont work.


Tell em' you got explosive diarhea..what are they gonna do, tell you no?



Jesse


----------

